# My ordeal with FreeBSD...



## newcomerFree (Jul 1, 2017)

1- can't change time [ 12 hours ahead ]

2- NO scroll on touchpad

3- NO WI-FI (  bcm4313 )

4- 5 minutes stuck in boot on 'my unqualified . . . >>> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55007/#post-353900

5- sound to minimum LEVEL


it is possible to get some help ?

tia !


----------



## Beastie (Jul 1, 2017)

newcomerFree said:


> 1- can't change time [ 12 hours ahead ]


Did you properly set your timezone during the setup? If not then you may set it now using `# ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/<region>/<city> /etc/localtime`. And use date(1) to adjust it.



newcomerFree said:


> 2- NO scroll on mouse


Do you mean on the console? I have no idea if it's even supposed to work as I've never used it there. Still, you may want to check this.
I've always found the keyboard arrow and page up/down keys (with scroll lock on) more usable.



newcomerFree said:


> 5- sound to minimum LEVEL


What does the `mixer` say?


----------



## gkontos (Jul 1, 2017)

newcomerFree said:


> 1- can't change time [ 12 hours ahead ]
> 4- *5 minutes *stuck in boot on 'my unqualified . . . >>> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55007/#post-353900


Disable sendmail or use a proper fqdn


----------



## newcomerFree (Jul 1, 2017)

Beastie said:


> What does the `mixer` say?



Hi and thanks !


```
mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  50:50
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer mic      is currently set to  56:56
Mixer mix      is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec      is currently set to  35:35
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  56:56
Recording source: monitor
```


----------



## newcomerFree (Jul 1, 2017)

gkontos said:


> Disable sendmail or use a proper fqdn



/etc/rc.conf

```
hostname="BSD"
keymap="us"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
#moused_enable="YES"
cron_enable="NO"
```

Disable sendmail cron _enable ="NO"


----------



## Beastie (Jul 1, 2017)

Try increasing the volume: `mixer vol 85`

And to disable sendmail(8), use *sendmail_enable="NONE"*


----------



## newcomerFree (Jul 1, 2017)

OK , solved *1 *, *4  *and *5  *til now ...

for touchpad scroll I followed this : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/54872/ with NO Xorg -configure

```
# Xorg -configure
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) Server is already active for display 0
        If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
        and start again.
(EE)
(EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
(EE)
```


----------



## newcomerFree (Jul 1, 2017)

Beastie said:


> to disable sendmail(8), use *sendmail_enable="NONE"*



I think is deprecated >>> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/51718/#post-290039
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=rc.sendmail&sektion=8&manpath=freebsd-release-ports
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=rc.sendmail&sektion=8&manpath=freebsd-release-ports


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 1, 2017)

What is in /etc/hosts?


----------



## newcomerFree (Jul 1, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> What is in /etc/hosts?




```
#
# This file should contain the addresses and aliases for local hosts that
# share this file.  Replace 'my.domain' below with the domainname of your
# machine.
#
# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may
# not be consulted at all; see /etc/nsswitch.conf for the resolution order.
#
#
::1           localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1       localhost localhost.my.domain
#
# Imaginary network.
#10.0.0.2       myname.my.domain myname
#10.0.0.3       myfriend.my.domain myfriend
#
# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for
# private nets which will never be connected to the Internet:
#
#   10.0.0.0   -   10.255.255.255
#   172.16.0.0   -   172.31.255.255
#   192.168.0.0   -   192.168.255.255
#
# In case you want to be able to connect to the Internet, you need
# real official assigned numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network
# numbers but instead get one from your network provider (if any) or
# from your regional registry (ARIN, APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)
#
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 1, 2017)

Add BSD at the end of the line beginning with 127.0.0.1 and reboot


----------



## newcomerFree (Jul 1, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Add BSD at the end of the line beginning with 127.0.0.1 and reboot


Solved thx to u !


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2017)

I would suggest leaving cron(8) on, it also runs periodic(8), which is extremely useful. You can always turn on/off individual periodic(8) scripts if you want to.


----------



## newcomerFree (Jul 1, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I would suggest leaving cron(8) on, it also runs periodic(8), which is extremely useful. You can always turn on/off individual periodic(8) scripts if you want to.


Perfect !


----------



## newcomerFree (Jul 1, 2017)

newcomerFree said:


> 3- NO WI-FI (  bcm4313 )



Well ... unfortunately I know in advance that that will be impossible for now ...


----------



## johnd (Jul 1, 2017)

Maybe this can help (not tested): http://blog.cochard.me/2012/10/using-bcm4313-wireless-chip-under.html


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 1, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Did you properly set your timezone during the setup? If not then you may set it now using `# ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/<region>/<city> /etc/localtime`.


Or run `# tzsetup`.


----------



## newcomerFree (Jul 1, 2017)

johnd said:


> Maybe this can help (not tested): http://blog.cochard.me/2012/10/using-bcm4313-wireless-chip-under.html


did you see the date ?

>>> 
*jeudi, octobre 18, 2012*

and btw: http://gugus69.free.fr/freebsd/Broadcom_BCM43xx_5.100.235.19_win5x.tgz


```
ERREUR 404 - Document non trouvé
```


----------

